# Ordered New trailered reverse flow



## bamafan (Mar 30, 2010)

After scrounging around for free metal to try and build one I finally broke down and ordered a smoker from Bubba Grills. After pricing metal and my weak welding skills I figured I might have more into it if I try and build. Ate some food off from Bubba Grills smokers at a competition they were competing in Adel Ga this weekend and it was good. Here is what the one I ordered looks like, they looked very well built from what I saw at the competition. Grill looking part at thre front is 2 burners for frying.


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 30, 2010)

Wow now that is a smoker.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 30, 2010)

Looks like a nice rig congrats when do you get it drag it to the North Florida gathering and lets test it out


----------



## bamafan (Mar 30, 2010)

Hopefully it will be completed in 2 weeks. Hoping to have it to break it in for BAMA's A-day game!


----------



## graybeard (Mar 30, 2010)

Looks good from here. Congratulations!

beard


----------



## bayouchilehead (Mar 30, 2010)

Now that looks nice. How's teh construction of it and about how much one will set someone back. I went to Bubba Grills sit but they didn't have any prices. Hope it brings you plenty of good smokin'.


----------



## deltadude (Mar 30, 2010)

WoW, serious looking rig there, bet you will have lots of fun with your new baby.  Good luck, and please share lots of Q pics.


----------



## rdknb (Mar 30, 2010)

wow that is a good looking smoker have fun


----------



## bamafan (Mar 30, 2010)

Bayou, you have to email or call them for the prices. Lonnie (owner) told the prices change often based on the current price of steel. I looked at 3 models they had at the BBQ competetion that they had brought with them and all were well made. Seemed to be nice guys and all the other teams there got along well with them. A couple of the teams were using Bubba grills smokers and they highly recommended them. They even offered to let me bring one home to Florida until mine was ready.


----------



## rp ribking (Mar 30, 2010)

Can't wait to see that smoker filled up. Have you figured how many $$ you will spend on the meat to fill it completely? Are you catering?

RP


----------



## bamafan (Mar 30, 2010)

I don't cater per say, but I do a lot of charity events mainly golf tournaments. My wife says I better make some money off this one to help pay for it!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 The builder says I can get 40 -10pound butts on it easy.


----------



## wingman (Mar 31, 2010)

Right on and nice rig! Now let's see some thin blue smoke rolling out of that thing.


----------



## bottomline (Mar 31, 2010)

Man, that's a nice smoker. Congratulations!!!


----------



## sumosmoke (Mar 31, 2010)

Super sweet rig ya got coming to ya! Congrats on the purchase!


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 31, 2010)

Man oh Man that gonna be one fine smoker. I also think you should drag it to the gathering to break it in too. I know you will enjoy that thing too.


----------



## bamafan (Mar 31, 2010)

THanks Mballi, the next 2 weeks are going to be rough waiting for the call that it's ready for pickup!


----------



## chefrob (Mar 31, 2010)

congrats on a nice rig!!!!!!!!


----------



## jdt (Mar 31, 2010)

congrats on the new pit, looks great.


----------



## randya (Apr 1, 2010)

That is a nice smoker! It is fun to build your own, but you did good. I am going to vist their web site if they have one..  Good luck and have fun.  Show us the pictures when you get started...


----------



## bamafan (Apr 1, 2010)

www.bubbagriills.net you have to cqll of email for current prices.


----------



## lintonkennels (Apr 8, 2010)

Nice rig.  I could only dream to have something that nice.


----------

